# Problem w/ M4N75TD



## supratroopa (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm having a problem with my new motherboard. Here is my setup:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE w/ Hyper 212+
ASUS M4N75TD (BIOS 1701)
G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1333MHz
Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200.12
eVGA Geforce GTX 460 FPB
OCZ ZS 750W

So this is my first time overclocking, and I can't seem to get it working. First off, I can't get it done in the A.I. Overclock menu in BIOS because whenever I enter a CPU Ratio ("18" or "18x" or "18:1"), it won't take it; it just goes back to "Auto", and when I'm using ASUS TurboV, the overclock only holds until I restart the computer, then the voltage and the CPU multiplier are back at 1.325V and 17x respectively. 

On another topic, as I said this is my first time overclocking, and I've been told that I have to change several settings like multiplier, FSB, core voltage, DRAM frequency (whatever that is), and something called CPU-NB. Can somebody explain to me very shortly and simply what is the procedure for all this, like what numbers I'm supposed to tinker with and by what increments?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep this is how you overclock properly.

go into the bios
switch of intel speedstep and c1e
raise the fsb by 10MHz save and reboot

if you boot into windows without a problem go back ino the bios an draise the fsb by 10 again save and reboot and see if you get into windows

repeat until you have raised the fsb by 60 mhz the test with occt for one hout whilst monitoring the cpu tem with hardware monitor.

If the temps are well below 60 degrees c go back into the bios
now set the pcie frequency to 100
set the dram voltage (voltage for the ram) to whatever is the manufacturers stated voltage

raise the fsb and boot into windows and see ifs ok and keep repeating until you have done another 60Mhz then test again with occt whilst monitoring the temps.

If you happen to get a blue scren of death then you need to raise the vcore (cpu voltage) never raise this or any voltage alot only ever increase to the next available one in the bios selections.

you may or may not have to change the voltages for the north bridge or southbridge, I always lower mine to lowest possible setting without getting blue screens.

When you get to an fsb (cpu speed) you are happy with and you get into windows ok test with prime95 for 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps and make sure you never get above 60 degrees c.

Other tips: when raising the fsb everything on the fsb will increase i.e ram and graphics card. set the pcie frequency to 100 make sure the ram does not go over its rated speed.

You can also manually enter the ram timings so they do not change either.

when you get an oc your happy with you can re-enable c1e and speedstep if you want. (c1e and speed step are there to save power and lower the cpu clock speed when it isn't doing much).


----------



## supratroopa (Jul 4, 2011)

My CPU is a BE, which means that its multipliers are unlocked, so wouldn't that be easier? Also, I believe AMD does not use FSB to interact with the other components in the PC, but instead uses HyperTransport to perform this task.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can increase the multiplier if you like this is another way to do it.


----------

